# first run testing



## 05 goatman (Sep 13, 2005)

well all went well with first test of spray lemme just say dont bother street racing with it unless you got sticky tires lol from a 30 roll i layed 2 patches from top of first til midway thru 3rd when i let off
im going to orlando speedworld tomorrow night and see if i can get some 12's on street tires wish me luck oh and these lsx engines love the sray


----------

